# sr20det in a stanza?



## t78silvia (Aug 23, 2002)

i dont think you can, but is anyone for sure if the sr20det is a drop in for a 89-92 stanza? buddy of mine wanted me to ask.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

anything is possible, but the monting would be kinda complictaed.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2002)

I've seen an SR in a stanza, the shop that did my swap was working on one...hell they probably still are, it's been in there for like 2 yrs...last thing I heard they lost the axle, hahaha


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

An Sr20 can go into a stanza with the changing of motor mounts (no cutting and welding needed). In japan, a stanza is a bluebird or auster.


----------

